# Middle East



## Welsh Medic (Aug 17, 2017)

Hi all,

I'm a UK medic looking at the possibility of doing work in the MIddle East, UAE/Qatar etc... seems a lot of clued up guys/gals on this site who have worked there.
Any info/sites/agencies or shared contacts would be gratefully received.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Aug 21, 2017)

The main emergency response agencies hiring western people in the region are below.

Qatar = Hamad Medical Corporation (no UK medics except for military/vip stuff)
UAE= Abu Dhabi Police Ambulance (mostly UK medics)
Saudi= Saudi Red Crescent Authority (some UK medics, but maybe outsourcing to India nowadays)


----------



## dutemplar (Sep 14, 2017)

The U.K. Medics I know of in Qatar are private contracts or with Hamad's VIP side.  

South Africa just changed their expat tax code and their expats are looking at having to pay 45% of their salaries to taxes at home now... and a bunch are getting iffy on if it will be worth it to stay here considering that... in which case the EMs model here will need a dramatic change, or a more opened up international recruiting.

The recruiting I am aware of is through:
http://www.gmrecruiting.com/jobs/sub-category/id/663

Currently they only have SA and Canadian CCP positions posted.  If seriously interested, drop them an email to enquire.  They haven't pursued Americans for 2 years, I think it's because we aren't as subservient and tend to be a bit more... proactive and vocal, but hey.

I do not check this site very often nowadays, but  I live in Qatar and work for Hamad as a CCP.  I may not be here much longer with a different option opening up with a training/ safety/ backup medical position elsewhere, plus the wife getting a regional promotion and looking us looking at better lifestyle option over straight salary.


----------

